# app qui gère les macros



## pipoleclown (22 Novembre 2011)

bonsoir à tous

je suis à la recherche d'une appli qui pourrait gérer les macros faites sous excel.
j'ai testé numbers, ne gère rien et decalle tout, quickoffice à jeter direct.
bref je suis un peu paumé, et je tiens pas à acheter un pc sous windaube pour pouvoir faire mon taff, car ma boite m'a envoyé un nouveau classeur avec pleins de formules qui ne passent quasi pas sous Mac.

je m'insurge, car étant anti windaube, je voudrais pouvoir faire mon travail sous ma plateforme favorite.

merci d'avance de vos suggestions.

si l'un d'entre vous sais comment transformer les fameux doc excel pour être lu sous ipad ou iphone, je prend aussi.

a propos, j'aime les app gratos 

Pipo


----------

